# Fragen zur Midlet Signierung



## Guest (27. Nov 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Fragen zur Midlet Signierung. Wenn man selber ein Zertifikat erstellt z.B. mit dem
Wireless Toolkit von Sun, läuft doch dieser nur auf dem Simulator oder?. Dieses selbst erstellte Zertifikat
kann man also nicht  auf dem Handy installieren?. Und kann man wenn man z.B. ein Zertifikat von Verisign
besitzt dieses ohne Probleme auf dem Handy (z.B. Nokia E50) installieren?. Ich Frage nur deshalb weil ich ein
Midlet schreiben möchte welches den Benutzer nicht ständig mit Bestätigungen nerven soll.


----------



## javaschreiber (6. Dez 2006)

Hi Leute.

Ich will jetzt unbedingt Midlet schreiben lernen. Kann mir jemand ein gutes Webbook (sollte kostenlos) sein empfehlen?


----------



## Guest (10. Dez 2006)

Erstelle gefälligst dein eigenen Thread!!!!


----------

